# Desperate without a best friend



## bobby.hansen (Dec 27, 2009)

Dear Friends,

I need your help on if I my lifestyle allows me to own a GSD.

I have read many threads on this forum and dont want to make the decision to own a pet hastily. 

I am a happily married 32yr old male (no children yet) with a stressful job and a lifelong love for dogs and in particular GSDs. When I was a kid, both me and my Dad adored dogs (and GSDs in particular), but family circumstances never allowed for me to own a dog. I have baby sat my friends dogs, read just about every GSD web resource, and almost came close to adopting one many years ago.

My job gives me a lot of flexibility with my work schedule, but I have to put in 10hrs / day. I also have meetings late at night, so there are days when I get out of bed at 11:00am.

I can work from home or take my dog to work with me.

My wife is also a busy professional who travels frequently and she cannot feed/walk our dog.

I live in Portland, Oregon, USA - where it rains during the winters and the weather can be harsh for a morning walk.

I can realistically walk the dog for 30-45 mins everyday, but include the dog in every activity of mine throughout the day (take the dog to work into my office). I can definitely play with the dog through out the day for 10 mins at a time.

My questions to you:
- Would you recommend that I own a GSD?
- What do dog owners do when its cold outside? Do you still have to walk the dog? What about when its raining heavily or snowing?

-Bobby


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey Bobby welcome to you! There are a few from Portland on here. I just recently moved from Umatilla, OR (on the dry side near Pendleton) to Oklahoma. What a culture shock! 

You sound like you would be an excellent GSD owner. 

GSD's just like being with thier people and can be as flexible as you want them to be. 

We did not get much rain in Umatilla but did get the cold and those very short winter days. I used to strap on my headlight (a miners lamp) and reflective tape on the dog leash and we would walk in the dark. If you are flexible with your time, you can walk in the daylight and wear your rain gear. You won't melt









You sound like a mature guy with a great job. Wish I could be more flexible with my work schedule. 

If you do decide on a GSD there are a few of us that can help you find a good breeder and a few to stay away from. Or you can chose to rescue, there are many great GSD's needing homes all over Oregon I am sure.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I think there is no reason for you to not have a GSD. 

I would consider an older puppy or young adult though, unless you can take a couple weeks off to settle in a puppy. A dog that can already hold it's bladder and is crate trained and sleeping through the night will make life a lot easier.

As far as the bad weather...well, umbrellas and parkas. Our dogs are great in that they are very weather adaptable. I can't answer to the snow thing...but I know all about rain. Hurricane? Wait until you're in between bands and get the dogs out to potty! It's much easier with a potty trained dog. No, I don't take long walks in the pouring rain and we're both eager to get back in usually, so they hustle to potty if they have to. Then I try and give them mental games to wear out some of the energy in the house. 

I think you will also find that going around with you will be pretty tiring to your dog. Dogs have a lot of energy but they do sleep alot (usually when we are at work) when I go places with my dogs they are alert and watching things in new places which also wears them out.

Good luck with finding the perfect dog for your family. This is a great resource.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There is no reason why you can't have a GSD!

I would suggest an older dog for your first dog as well. You can apply to rescues and they can help you find the right dog for you.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

oh man, you can take your dog to work,
that's great. definitely get a pup. if you can take
some time away from work to train during the day
that's perfect. when you have to leave the dog at home
get a sitter or doggy day care.

even though your wife is busy she has to take
an active part in the dogs life. you make time for
your dog, both of you.

i take my dog out in all kinds of weather. when it's cold
you don't have to stay out long but you
want your dog to go out in any kind of weather. get your dog
a rain coat since it rains so much. all of my dogs loved the snow.

good luck with your new dog. it's going to be easy
for you and your dog since you can take your dog to work.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

yes! when it's cold outside we humans dress warm because the dogs love it. you should have seen my 11 yr old yesterday in the cold.GSDs LOVE to be with their owner so you will have one happy dog!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I think you would sound like a good match for a GSD. I would recommend though with a varying schedule that looking for an older pup (6-18 months) as opposed to an 8 week old.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Do you have to walk the dog even if it is cold? Uhh, yes. Even at 20 below with a bit of a breeze. Even with an -60 or more wind chill they need to go out & you need to be there with them in some circumstances (last motel room in a white out) because at that temp they will not be out long. In 20 below, we walked our normal evening walk. 

In heavy rain I try to wait until it lets up. I've lived in Salem. Portland might get an ice storm in winter. It might get a smattering of snow. It will get rain. Harsh? I lived in the Rockies. ya don't know harsh.

The thing with dogs is to keep as much to an excersize routine as possible - that is walk X number of times a day with X number of super walks a week. If you fall off that wagon, the dogs will let you know by a behavior change that it isn't acceptable.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I think that as a 32 year old male, you should be able to handle the rain and the cold just fine . . . oh, you mean the dog?? LOL, GSDs have amazing coats, will keep them warm and cozy in all kinds of weather. 

Gets to be -30C and colder here (Went down to -37C the other day = -34F. I may not go for any longer walks in that cold, but we sure can do 15 - 20 minutes of running around the field or shorter leash walks. My 9 month old GSD did not show any signs of cold or discomfort at all. Loved being out and chasing my other dog. Come in and snoozes by the woodstove. Goes from -35C to toasty woodstove radiant heat and he is comfortable either way. 

Like Middle was saying, -20 we do our normal walks. When it "warmed up" from -35C to -20C, I celabrated the "warmer" weather by taking the dogs for an hour and a half walk, at night, in the dark, in the boonies, snowing. We all enjoyed our walk very much. 

I have lived on Vancouver Island for 13 years - same wet climate as coastal Washington. I had a spaniel mix - smaller dog, finer coat. The winter rain didn't bother him at all. Did the same, walked rain or shine. Boots, Gortex, rain hat, umbrella = having the beach all to ourselves! The dogs don't care, they are happy to be outside and free to run. 

I'm with the others. Buy appropriate outdoor gear, have faith that your dog will love the cold and rain (and when you see how much fun your new dog is, you will learn to love the cold and rain too!), and take puppy for a walk! I would also reccomend an older dog, would fit into your lifestyle very well.


----------



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)

Bobby, I would recommend adopting a young adult that already kind of knows the ropes. At least one that is housebroken. Since you can take your dog to work, there is no reason why you shouldnt have a GSD. It would love riding to work with you, laying around your office while you work or simply chewing on a toy.

Thats amazing. Dogs can be left alone for a few hours during the day if you have to go to a meeting or something. Or put the dog in the crate if youre worried about it destroying your home. 

I say go for it.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

I think you would be a great GSD owner! Puppies are a lot of work, but they do grow up with lightning speed! If you can handle a young pup for just a few months, by the time you realize you are totally used to the extra work....they are young adults and are far less trouble.

As far as walking in the rain..I used to live in Seattle and as everyone knows...it rains A LOT, lol! Only one of my dogs didn't care for the rain and that was because he was a mini dachshund and his belly would drag in the puddles!







All the other dogs love the rain, snow and cold temperatures...in fact if you asked them they'd take a romp in a deluge over a sunny 90 degree day!

I say if you wife is on board, than get the dog!


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Get the GSD Already!!! but be sure and post pics!!!! All of us have different schedules, and the thing is, life has a way of changing our circumstances anyway. If you are willing to be creative to ensure the pup is cared for and excercised then you should go for it.

If it is really nasty out, we play games in the house, obedience, jumping through hulla hoops, finding hidden toys etc. If you can bring the dog with you to work, all the better! You will have an advantage many of us dont have and are still good GSD owners!


----------



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Betsy If you can bring the dog with you to work, all the better! You will have an advantage many of us dont have and are still good GSD owners!



Which is totally awesome! If I could bring dogs to work, I would in a heartbeat! That makes having a GSD so much easier if you can bring it to work.


----------



## bobby.hansen (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks a bunch for the responses.

Can you please point me to a breeder? Should I stick to a breeder in Oregon?


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Look in the puppy forum or the breeder forum is my suggestion


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

if you get this audience seal of approval then you KNOW you should get a GSD!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

GSDs are great dogs, truely versitile. They can be happy running around for hours outside or happy to be curled up at your feet while you're working! 

As for weather, Anna will stand outside, in the pouring rain, thunder and lightning and be oblivious. It's more of my comfort that keeps us inside when it's rainy. But the great thing is, these dogs love mental stimulation so much, that some OB or new tricks can help wipe her out as much as playing fetch in the yard.

I hope you find a great companion!!


----------



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)

Bobby,

Do you know about how much a puppy will go for these days? Most websites that talk about purebred GSD puppies start around $750-$1,000. Find yourself a great reputable breeder in your area so you can visit the puppies several times before they are ready to go home with you.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

or you can find a reputable GSD rescue .... and adopt


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Washington German Shepherd rescue is a great organization with some nice dogs.


----------

